# Live Albums?



## Noldor_returned (Mar 11, 2007)

Do you buy live albums? I mean, if you were at the concert and want to relive it over and over fair enough, but for example Green Day's Bullet In a Bible "album". It was a majority of American Idiot mixed with a few of their Greatest Hits. Now, I know that some of the songs were extended, but is it really worth it to have to sit through the cheering?

So, do you buy live albums or not touch them?


----------



## Halasían (May 17, 2019)

After I listen to them first. Some of the best live albums I bought were some of the first albums I bought... 

*James Gang In Concert*
*The Who Live At Leeds.*
*Woodstock I & Woodstock II*
*Live Cream*
*Canned Heat Live*
*Rush - All The World's A Stage*


----------



## Sir Eowyn (Apr 18, 2020)

Halasían said:


> fter I listen to them first. Two of the best live albums I bought was a couple of the first ones I bought... *James Gang In Concert* and *The Who Live At Leeds.*



For live rock n' roll, there's no better all-around gunpowder than that Live at Leeds.

Also Get-Yer-Ya-Ya's-Out (the Rolling Stones), At Fillmore East (the Allman Brothers Band), and Smell of Female (the Cramps).


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 18, 2020)

What I immensely enjoyed more recently were the "Eric Clapton Crossroads Guitar Festivals", from 2004, 2007, 2010 and 2013, as well as a sort of forerunner to them, the 1999 "Eric Clapton & Friends in Concert [at Madison Square Garden]: A Benefit for the Crossroads Centre at Antigua". The lineups are just mind-boggling, and for a guitar nut like me the playlist is hog heaven.


----------



## TrackerOrc (Apr 18, 2020)

"Before the Flood". Dylan andThe Band in staggeringly good mettle.
Are we including live filmed concerts as well? "The Last Waltz" is a thing of wonder, booth as a documentary and as concert footage.


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 19, 2020)

Also from around the time I mentioned above, I went on a buying spree for the live double albums of one of our most popular, and long-lasting, "Liedermacher" or singer-songwriters, Reinhard Mey. I already had his first two live albums from 1971 and 1974 on vinyl, and managed to "bag" five more. And one of a live collaboration with two of the other greats of the genre, one a contemporary of Mey's from the late 1960s (they're both in their late 70s now), the other one - oops - only five years younger, I'd have thought at least ten.
I prefer Mey's live albums, as these are always only him with his guitar, while the studio stuff (that I'm mostly unfamiliar with) has diverse instrumentation and arrangements.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 19, 2020)

Pink Floyd and Rush live are two of my favorites. For guitar, David Gilmour of Pink Floyd and for drums Rush's Neil Pert (RIP ☹️) kill it on their respective instruments.


----------



## Halasían (Dec 8, 2020)

Do we count live bootleg recordings? An interesting show was recorded back in 1973 that recently was released... Uriah Heep live in Seattle. Also, there is a Rolling Stones Altamont Festival recording that was released last year. I know bootlegs are a mixed bag but some of them are real gems. One such recording is Led Zeppelin's Seattle show in March 1975. I could go on and on here....


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 8, 2020)

Hal, what's with the text font color on your last few posts? I had to go to "Reply", and then mark the text by dragging the mouse pointer across the post in the "quoted" part to be able to read anything, every time ... 🤨


----------



## Halasían (Dec 8, 2020)

It's an offwhite/silver. I use dark mode so the only trouble I have is the wikilinking of words to black. I'll remove the filter and use default and maybe report this as a bug? Take a screenshot.


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 8, 2020)

Let's see if this works ...


Good enough?


----------



## Halasían (Dec 8, 2020)

Ah, so the use of the colour palette on the reply box toolbar doesn't work well with the eye-burning bright format.
Oh well, I'll just use default from now on.


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 8, 2020)

A-U has that dark green background for text, as I just noticed ...


----------



## Halasían (Dec 9, 2020)

Yeah, and there I have the dark blue selected.

Anyway... back to Live Albums...


----------

